# Which moss makes the best moss wall?



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi guys... not sure if anyone has tried this or not... but they seem to lovely in tanks... I wanted to try to make one... but there are so many mosses out there.. was wondering if anyone knows which moss works best AND where I can get some if anyone knows... thanks so much!


Laura


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Here are two useful articles:

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/ddeal/Constructing_a_Moss_Wall-186748.html

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/ddeal/Mosses_for_the_Masses-182772.html


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*Thanks very much!!!!*

Thank you those two links were very helpful. I just need to get my hands in a large quantity of moss now!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I use java moss... I've had my tank running 3mths now.. and I am just having more stuff poking through, you can check out my thread thats attached to my signature I did a brief showing.

If I can get my hands on a large quantity of xmas moss I may switch over to that, the xmas moss i currently have is really minimal so it would be a waste to even attempt it.


----------

